# Wonderfest Status Report



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The Fest started last night after the class day was complete. Myself, Chinxy, and Denis (DKLange) were all in SciFi U which I found to be a good class for only $25. I spent the morning airbrushing hands on as they had set up 16 or so brushes. For 3 hours we were taught by the Iwata Padawan and were all given a Pegasus UFO to paint. There was not enough time to finish it but we did learn many tricks on preparing the paint and painting. Then the afternoon for me was photo etch class, tools class, and weathering/effects class. All were quite good and I hope I will remember some valuable tricks.

The evening featured a free beer reception from Federation Models and I went to the Larry Blamire' Dark and Stormy Night, a great, over-the-top, haunted mansion/murder mystery movie spoof.

I took my 11 models down to the contest this morning and talked with Denis for a few minutes. It looks like he has his Beatles here amongst other things. The dealers room is open but only to the blue tagged people who paid extra to get in at 8 this morning. It opens for everyone else at 10 AM. I need to get some glue to glue down a couple of pieces that broke off my Thing and Nosferatu during the trip.

This thread is open to anyone who wants to comment on Wonderfest. Wish everyone could be here with the group.

Bob K.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Green Lantern on the Moebius table......


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

green lantern.....well thats one of Moebius announcement kits 3 more to go !


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

pics?????


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

CultTVMan's blog has a picture of the Green Lantern model.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

I hope you guys spill the beans on the Round 2 big announcement. 

Aside from the Green Lantern what are the other three announcements from Moebius?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

R2 is set to announce their new releases at noon.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Guys!!!
You are our eyes and ears...
Thanks for all the updates :thumbsup:
I'm soooo there next year...and I believe Chris (Auroranut) Too!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, just checking in from the first go around downstairs. Moebius has the previously mentioned Green Lantern and it is very cool with Green in the air blasting the bad guy on the base. Then, and this is really cool, there will be a Bride of Frankenstein with monster kit later this year sculpted by Yagher. There were no pictures of it or anything else other then a few pics of the heads in a notebook on his table. There will be another BSG which I think was already announced and I think a Cylon Raider. Frank said he is having a bit of trouble getting the boxes done which is holding things up like Elvira. He had a very nicely done Elvira at the table. He seemed to indicate there would be more this year but didn't elaborate.

Rob from MMR is selling stuff this year under his MMR Hobbies label. I picked up a cool Fiend Without a Face resin kit, a Fly conversion kit for the Moebius Dr. Jekyll, and a nice base for my new Horizon Dracula. Lots of other way cool stuff and Cult has a $5 coupon only good tomorrow so myself and my wife will hit his table again tomorrow. I picked up the Gigantics bases from him today. The model room just opened so back downstairs for a picture taking spree there. I don't have a card reader for my camera so I won't be able to post pics until next week.

Bob K.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, this photo seems to indicate that there will be a Cut-A-Way Enterprise re-pop from Round 2










Also, there's a guy over on the Starship Modelers forum who is live at Round 2's announcement. He says they just announced that the 1/350 Enterprise is a go for production! To be issued in 2012 in two versions, with a separate accessories kit.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

derric1968 said:


> Well, this photo seems to indicate that there will be a Cut-A-Way Enterprise re-pop from Round 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so look forward to all the complaining that shall commence with it's release.
Which will consist of mainly "I am so glad they finally put it out but...(insert complaint here)."


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, and I see in Bob's report above that Moebius is doing the Bride for their next Universal kit. Sculpted by Jeff Yagher? And in a diorama with the monster? Very cool!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! What a morning! Yes the class was fun but my Iwata was so bad (dirty) I was embarrassed. Now I have to go down to pick it up. Tom Grossman told me it's ready. Needs new inside parts.
Now so far I've picked up 5 kits. The green MOM creature. Already have one but wanted one in the box. Last night I meat Jeff and Mike who sold me the Giant Claw! They came to our room and looked at my build of the Giant Claw and others. Then Jeff saw my DVDs and said "hey the killer shrews, I brought that kit here". So I bought it. Mike also had one Reptilicas and I bought that too!
Then this morning I bought The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms and Fiend without a face! So I think I've spent enough money. Now to go to the seminars. 
Plus there are over 600 kits in the contest!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Another update from Cult - The Bride kit is coming late this year and will be based on this photo:










Nice! :thumbsup:

Also, the Cylon Raider for July and the reposed Iron Man MkIII for August.

Curiously, no mention yet of the previously announced Cylon Centurion or Iron Man MkVI, and no pics yet of the deluxe Dracula kit. Hopefully, details on those are still forthcoming.

P.S. - That Green Lantern kit is awesome!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

What about the 1/25 Round 2 batmobiles. Any pics and what is the arrival status


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> Another update from Cult - The Bride kit is coming late this year and will be based on this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bride of Frankenstein & Frankensteins' MONSTER
TOGETHER!!!
If it looks like Karloff(this time) and Elsa Lanchester...
and it should with Jeff Yagher at the helm!!
I'm in:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Where do I pre-order
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

jaws62666 said:


> What about the 1/25 Round 2 batmobiles. Any pics and what is the arrival status


I talked with the PL guy about the Batmobiles. They had the snap and the glue on the table assembled and they look very good. The snap has the body already painted. The glue, which is the only one I will buy, has lots of details with engine, operating hood and trunk, nice interior, underbody parts, and other neat things. He said they are hoping for a September release. It also looks like Bigfoot is still coming along with repops of the Beatles Sgt. Peppers characters. Is is going to a good remainder of the year for sure.

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad the Bride of Frankenstein kit will be done. Seems that I mentioned that in the thread going around in the last 2 weeks that I was hoping to see this kit... 

Very cool!

Thanks for the update!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Cool Guys!!!
> You are our eyes and ears...
> Thanks for all the updates :thumbsup:
> I'm soooo there next year...and I believe Chris (Auroranut) Too!:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

No announcements from Atlantis? Or Pegasus?


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Did anyone hear about any improvements to the Enterprise cut-away kit??


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> CultTVMan's blog has a picture of the Green Lantern model.


I checked Cult's blog and couldn't find a GL pic...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ne'mind...found the pic and HOLY CROW I LOVE IT!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Solium said:


> No announcements from Atlantis? Or Pegasus?


Atlantis and Pegasus are not at Wonderfest.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Chinxy, was that you that passed me in the hall around 10am with the Claw saying "this is my pet bird"?

Pegasus was not at Wonderfest.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Chinxy, was that you that passed me in the hall around 10am with the Claw saying "this is my pet bird"?
> 
> Pegasus was not at Wonderfest.


Ah! That's my pet bird!!!!  just saw this morning. No merit! Oh well! Love that bird. Plus I got to meet Jeff and Mike who did that bird and sold him to me. Plus Friday night Mike also sold me the Reptilicus and Jeff sold me the Killer Shrew! :thumbsup:

Hey my room is 141 so come say hi! Want to meet ya!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

great news so far!.. hope there is a Franky kit to go with that new Bride!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> great news so far!.. hope there is a Franky kit to go with that new Bride!


I spoke with Frank and I believe from what he said the kit includes both a Frankie and Bride in the box. That was about all that there was on it with a picture from the movie where they are sitting next to each other. It is being or has been sculpted by Jeff Yagher so should be a very good rendition. Sounds like it is going to be a very good kit.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

We are on our way back to Florida at this time. We reached Nashville and stopped for gas and dinner. We have reservations at a motel on the south side of Atlanta for the night and it won't be until about midnight when we arrive. There was a WTF party at the Fest if you wanted to pay to attend it tonight.

I didn't get any medals but did get 6 merit awards out of 11 models. Wonderfest is very challenging to a medal at and there were a half dozen contestants who won multiple awards, particularly one rather obnoxious Japanese guy who kept coming back. Great that he won, but his antics when accepting his awards were way over the top and he repeated each trip up! One notable horror entry I remembered was a scratch build called the Reverend and Mrs. Huffington, Vampire Hunters. The actual last name is probably wrong but it was a very well done idea and build. Look for it in one of the Fest picture sites.

Well time to hit the road again. It was fun and we will likely be back next year.

Bob K.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Looking forward to Bride of Frankenstein. I loved the way the Monster looked in that film. The old Aurora is based on him, good to have another kit based on him. Moebius should be done with Frankenstein after this. Any work when Dark Knight kits will be out?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

With Jeff doing the sculpting you KNOW this is going to be fantastic. I can't wait to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

apls said:


> Moebius should be done with Frankenstein after this.


Well, except for Son of, Chaney version, Bela version and the Strange version.  

Okay, so I'm a fan of the various versions of the Monster.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Got home around 10:00 last night from WF... great show this year... well over 600 models entered in the various contest categories... The new stuff from Moebius and Round2 look very exciting... The new Bride and Frankenstein and the new Green Lantern really look cool!!

There are some very, very talented builders out there... I won 4 merit awards out of 7 entries... there are some amazingly talented builders out there!!

Really enjoyed meeting Bob K. and Chinxy... overall had a great weekend!

Okay... back to work!!

- Denis


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

We made it back last night and promptly passed out. As always, a fun show BUT... this year seemed especially bad for attendees who'd clearly given up bathing. I run into these types at comic conventions all the time, but WF usually caters to a slightly more discriminating crowd.

Digression: Wouldn't it be neat if there were news coverage of a geeky convention, and instead of Channel 6 showing footage of fat guys dressed as Darth Maul, it was all guys in jackets and ties walking around the dealers' room, and the general public was like, wow, those cats are suave?

End digression.

Anyway, I'm glad I used Dial, and I wish everyone did, but it was still a fun show. I swagged:

Bathtub Buggy
Toadman from UltraTumbra
Werewolf Bust from Headless Fritz
Venom SD from Sam Greenwell
Satyra kit
Beach Blanket Beastie
ST Nemesis Scorpion for a customization
Grendel Bust
Rocco T's Lion-o Bust
Action figures aplenty
Escape from Death Valley
Un-named anime kit and busts 
Magazines
Freestyle Paints in Flesh colors to try


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

northjason said:


> We made it back last night and promptly passed out. As always, a fun show BUT... this year seemed especially bad for attendees who'd clearly given up bathing. I run into these types at comic conventions all the time, but WF usually caters to a slightly more discriminating crowd.


 
This is the single biggest reason why I quit attending SciFi and comic conventions YEARS ago, and I'm sorry to read that that hasn't changed. :drunk:

However, I am VERY pleased with several of the announcements by both Moebius and PL, and look forward to these future projects! :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Given up bathing?


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

northjason said:


> We made it back last night and promptly passed out. As always, a fun show BUT... this year seemed especially bad for attendees who'd clearly given up bathing. I run into these types at comic conventions all the time, but WF usually caters to a slightly more discriminating crowd.


You musta gotten a lot closer to people than I did cause I didn't notice that at all......and I use Dial as well.

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

We are completely home and the gas prices overall were bad but Louisville was outrageous. And I put a bit over 1900 miles on the car but it averaged about 30 mpg. I am now sorting through my loot and here is what I picked up:

CultTVMan Monster Maker.
CultTVMan The Operation.
MMR Hobbies The Fly (resin conversion kit for use with Moebius Dr. Jekyll).
MMR Hobbies Dracula Graveyard Base.
What If Plastics Fiend without a Face resin kit.
Geometric London After Midnight bust.
CultTVMan Gigantics Bases.
Sci-fi & Fantasy Modeler #20.
Witches Dungeon DVD.
Virginia Creepers DVD.
Replacement nozzle for my Iwata.

Again, a great show and a great time and I guess I didn't stand next to anyone who smelled! I shower daily but used the motel soap if that makes any difference.

Bob K.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have been attending conventions since 1975. The hygene of some of these people is horrible. I notice lately, there are not as many really obese people as there used to be at these things. Home video along with Shakys Pizza and Shasta (remember them?), have taken their toll. I know of many modelers I use to see at Chiller, and Rare Plane Det.,have passed on. Be very careful of resin, the cancer deaths of some of these fellows I believe were the cause. I want to go to Wonderfest one day, I guess the browser factor, and baby stollers would be limited there.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I got to meet Chinxy, and I saw rkoenn several times, but never really had a chance to talk. I did finish my Starcrash Laser Rifle, full scale, and got Caroline Munro to autograph it. Yes, I am a geeky fanboy, but *I* bathed before meeting her.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I was to busy working on my 90 year old farmhouse to go. Burning the midnight oil Fri Sat and Sunday. I have to make it livable by this Friday! I ...think..I bit off more than I can chew. Gotta keep thinking its like a great big model kit. I'll be at WF next year! Thanks for sharing the stories and pics!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Joe Brown said:


> I got to meet Chinxy, and I saw rkoenn several times, but never really had a chance to talk. I did finish my Starcrash Laser Rifle, full scale, and got Caroline Munro to autograph it. Yes, I am a geeky fanboy, but *I* bathed before meeting her.


Nice picture, she is a lovely lady for 62 and seemed like she is very nice and very friendly as well. It looks like she is in your picture. Out of curiosity did she charge to have your picture taken with her? I suppose she has learned over the years how to treat geeks like us. But as I said, she just honestly seemed extremely out going and friendly. Now as for Star Crash, absolutely the worst movie I have ever seen. And even though I wanted to stay for the movie that was being shown after it I simply could not stay through the entire Star Crash. The worst acting I have ever seen. There was a robot that talked like a cowboy with an extreme western drawl and just too many bad things to even mention. Simply awful! I kept thinking of MST3K things I could have said during this movie.

Bob K.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

It looks like she is in my picture? 

Umm... yessir, that's her, and myself, and her daughter was taking the picture with my camera. Did she charge for that? No. She did say that she was tempted to keep the rifle.

Yes, she did charge $20.00 for the autographed 8.5 x 11 of her as Stella, and also for the short story fiction collection of the further adventures of Stella autographed.

Additionally, she even said that she was well aware that it (Starcrash) wasn't Oscar material, but that the cast had a great time, and that the film has found a fanbase niche.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Joe Brown said:


> It looks like she is in my picture?


Yes, very bad way of putting that on my part. What I meant was the way she is smiling and how she looked so friendly the times I saw her your picture with her had her looking that way, very friendly and outgoing even to all the looney geeks she had to put up with at the Fest. I wish I had gotten a picture with her, darn.

Bob K.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I wasn't upset, just puzzled. No problem!

The picture was taken around 9, 9:15-ish am Saturday, and I was perhaps only the 3rd or 4th fanboy to have talked to her yet at that point. And yes, she was very polite and professionally friendly!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe the Moebius Bride of Frankenstein is in good hands of Jeff. Therefore there will be no need of a replacement head like the the Frankenstien kit earlier. Unless they did not not make a deal with Sara Karloff.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

apls said:


> I believe the Moebius Bride of Frankenstein is in good hands of Jeff. Therefore there will be no need of a replacement head like the the Frankenstien kit earlier. Unless they did not not make a deal with Sara Karloff.


That all depends on what the licencor requires and approves.
They can have a dead-on likeness, but if the license holder doesn't like it, or wants changes made, then it has to be changed, or the project dropped all together.


----------

